# I'm about to give up...



## Stacyspy (Jan 27, 2016)

I wanted something simple and easy to read... I plan on using address label size stickers on the back with all the other info needed, then using shrink wrap bands.
Any help/ suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wishy Washy Bath Co. is easy to read, but the rest of the text in the same font is harder to read because it's smaller.

Also, and this is 100% my opinion, the scent name font doesn't seem to go well with the other font. Might I suggest making everything but the Wishy Washy Bath Co. the same font? To make your scent name stand out, you could use bolded and italicized text in different places. Me, I'd probably bold the scent name and use a bigger text size, and italicize the handcrafted soap, soap weight, and place of manufacture and use a smaller text size.

Other than that, I really like them. I like the placement of everything and the bubbles in the background are adorable!


----------



## lsg (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello from another Missourian.  I think it is easy to read, also.  I would do the name of the company in color and the name of the soap in another shade of the same color.  The weight and address I usually leave black.  Use bold print for all.  I love your co. name.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 27, 2016)

Is this better? 
Thank you for your advice... I've been looking at it waaaay too long...lol
hm- With the scent names, I make it as large as I can fit , so there will be some discrepancy with the names. Thank you for the help, I appreciate it.
lsg- are you anywhere near me in MO? I'm way up in the NW corner of the state. Thanks for the color advice, I think it worked...I hope... Thanks for the advice


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 27, 2016)

That looks good! Maybe darken up the scent name text just a little more because it appears to blend a little with the bubbles, but it could be my screen


----------



## LisaAnne (Jan 27, 2016)

I love the name wishy washy and nice labels.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 28, 2016)

Those look very nice!  I agree with possibly darkening the name of the soap a bit if you can.  It's so difficulty to design labels (at least for me).


----------



## Soapsense (Jan 30, 2016)

Love it!  If you can't darken up the name, you may be able to lighten up the bubbles.


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2016)

That looks good.  I agree with lightening the bubbles so they appear more in the background.  Stacy, I live near St. Joseph in the NW corner of the state.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 30, 2016)

I live about an hour from you...lol... I'm west of Bethany 



lsg said:


> That looks good.  I agree with lightening the bubbles so they appear more in the background.  Stacy, I live near St. Joseph in the NW corner of the state.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 30, 2016)

I think this is the final draft... Maybe...lol... I think I'm insane...
I reduced the transparency from 90% down to 65%.


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2016)

I like that much better.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 30, 2016)

That looks good  nicely done


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jan 30, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 30, 2016)

It looks much better. I don't think you need to underline the scent name, though.


----------

